# world cities by economic command function



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Zelaya said:


> Intersting stats. LA has more headquarters than I thought, hmm. Not a large financial center though, SF takes the cake in the west. Rolling Stones, I would have chosen the beetles or another band.


LA is actually a main financial centre in the west coast along with SF. LA is HQ to banks like Wells Fargo.


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

The list for Paris also includes La Poste and Gaz De France both state owned enterprises. When you look at the list for London the equivalent Royal Mail isn't in the list. 

So as always we should take these lists with a pinch of salt. They don't actually serve any purpose.

The London list doesn't include British Airways which is based at Heathrow, Glaxosmithkline based in Brentford, Vodafone based in Newbury, Friends Provident based in Dorking, Centrica based in Windsor and Ladbrokes. All of these companies are either within London but use a different address like British Airways or are just outside the political boundary of London. 

Also considering the number of German companies in the Fortune 500 there is a distinct lack of German cities in the list. A lot of this has to do with the political structures of the country. France is a very centralised country with virtually everything of note being in Paris or at least the Ile De France region. Germany on the other hand is decentralised with its companies being spread out among many cities BMW in Munich, Lufthansa in Cologne... 

This list is also worked out on revenue, whereas similar lists use Market Capitalisation to work out how big a company is.

This just goes to prove these lists are never comparable.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I thought Boeing's from Washington state?


----------



## thunderC (Aug 7, 2006)

unoh said:


> I don't know...but I have some other charts.
> 
> NO. of global 500 companies HQ
> 
> ...


----------

